# Which printer AZON Tex Pro or Brother??



## Print010 (Dec 11, 2011)

Hi All, Just wondering if I can have some help. I'm looking into purchasing a garment printer but having trouble deciding on which one.
My options are, *Azon Tex Pro*, or a *brother*.

I was looking at brother first as they have really good reviews however I want the white ink which only leaves the 782 which is to large. I've read that there is a new one coming to replace the 541 and it has the white ink but is that worth the wait???

Since then i've looked at the AZON Tex Pro which also has had really great reviews. 

So please help! Do I wait for brother or go for Azon? OR is there another printer that is very reliable with hi quality prints that I should look at?

Thanks


----------



## abmcdan (Sep 14, 2007)

Hayley,

It might be good to hold off until the January ISS show in long beach. I'm sure there will be a few new machines hitting the market.


----------



## Print010 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks for the advise. What the ISS show? By the way i'm in QLD Australia.


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

The ISS Show is a series of trade shows held in the United States (ISS Homepage | ISS).

Since you are in Australia, you should probably contact Brother Australia or a distributor (one of them is http://www.gjsmachinery.com.au) to see when this printer will be on displayed in your country. Of course, you are more than welcome to come to the Long Beach ISS Show that Andy mentioned above in mid January.

Best wishes,

Mark


----------

